# Legal question regarding children



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

I am graduating from CWI to this forum. Sucks to be here but here i am. It's starting to look like the only thing that may turn into a battle in my divorce are the children. Shared or split custody is what we both would prefer in our case and I think if I wanted to pull out the big guns I could get the kids the majority of the time. I am the father. Our story is on CWI and my STBXW is also a member of the forum. We live in Alberta Canada.

My question is if my wife could ever move the children to the town the OM lives without my consent if we have split custody. He's lives an 1 1/2 hours away. I said I would make the divorce go as smoothly as possible if she would agree that the town we live in would be the hometown or schootown but she does not seem to want to do this. She wants to be with the OM so I imagine she is thinking about moving to be with him but she would not move away from the kids.

She is getting her own place in our town and has proposed a two week/two week split for now.

Keep in mind she's a member and pm me if nessesary but I'm sure she also wants the answers to these questions as well.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

so what you're saying is, she's actively pursuing a relationship with the OM?

i went through your thread, and wonder if it ever ended at all.


----------



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes she is. They are in "love". As of they know what that means.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

dingerdad said:


> I am graduating from CWI to this forum. Sucks to be here but here i am. It's starting to look like the only thing that may turn into a battle in my divorce are the children. Shared or split custody is what we both would prefer in our case and I think if I wanted to pull out the big guns I could get the kids the majority of the time. I am the father. Our story is on CWI and my STBXW is also a member of the forum. We live in Alberta Canada.
> 
> My question is if my wife could ever move the children to the town the OM lives without my consent if we have split custody. He's lives an 1 1/2 hours away. I said I would make the divorce go as smoothly as possible if she would agree that the town we live in would be the hometown or schootown but she does not seem to want to do this. She wants to be with the OM so I imagine she is thinking about moving to be with him but she would not move away from the kids.
> 
> ...


Saskatchewan here,
My understanding is if someone wants to move away from marital city, go ahead, but they forfeit the 50/50 split. Doesn't matter who is primary, unless agreed to, kids stay in the town where their friends, school, daycare etc are. If kids are old enough - their call where they spend majority time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Manitoba here.

From my understanding as long as you have joint or shared custody, she cannot move the kids away from you.

Over here in the center of Canada Land, you are required to take a government course called "For The Sake of The Children".

Is there something in Alberta like that for you?

If so, have you taken it?

If there is, and you haven't. I suggest calling up the government and inquiring about signing up.

Lots of good information.


----------

